
Wikipedia for REST WEB APIs - gabamnml
http://apis-guru.github.io/
======
kowdermeister
It would be really helpful if I could filter for tags, like "image resize",
sound, etc.

~~~
gabamnml
That would be great!

~~~
IvanGoncharov
Hi @gabamnml

I'm maintainer of this API collection: [https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-
models](https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-models) Thank you for sharing a word
about my project.

One thing to note is [http://apis-guru.github.io/](http://apis-
guru.github.io/) was created as proof of concept and example of what you can
do with API to collection: [https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-
models/blob/master/API.md](https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-
models/blob/master/API.md) So it's more like side-project to API catalog.

Adding tags is tricky since it require a lot of manual work. Go through a
documentation for all 200+ APIs and manually tag them. If someone decide to
volunteer for this task I created issue on Github: [https://github.com/APIs-
guru/api-models/issues/54](https://github.com/APIs-guru/api-models/issues/54)

Biggest upcoming feature is "Run in Postman" button:
[https://www.getpostman.com/docs/run_button_ux](https://www.getpostman.com/docs/run_button_ux)
Spoke with guys from Postman and waiting for them to open up API to their
Postman Cloud.

